# Creating Multimedia with FreeBSD



## DwBSD (Aug 21, 2012)

Good morning , I Posses one sound card and mixer DJ  Hercules Console Mk2, and is very good, in Linux the works quite good :e, and mixxx is supported  very good, but the program hdjcpl that is panel of control the this sound card not found good in versions news of Linux, only works good, in the Mandriva 2009.
Installing the drivers of Fedora 10 (FreeBSD have support of Linux binaries corresponding the versiÃ³n Fedora core 10, works the drivers and hdjcpl in the FreeBSD with emulation binary of Linux?, otherwise, how could run hdjcpl and it detects the card / mixer DJ?, And regarding FreeBSD Mixxx Does the midi device detected as if I install the drivers RPM?
On the other hand I need something like that qjackctl is sioncronice with FreeBSD audio server not to put obstacles to each other, and work synchronously and Qtractor I guess not, so I'll have to settle for the Rosegarden and ardor right?
regards


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2012)

You cannot use Linux drivers on FreeBSD. The kernel is just too different.

The Linux emulation layer only works for userland applications.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 21, 2012)

To be more precise: multimedia/webcamd can use unpatched Linux drivers for Webcams, IR remotes and Wacom drawing tablets.
_Maybe_ it would also be possible to use your device with it, but you should ask hps@.


----------



## DwBSD (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thanks*



			
				lme@ said:
			
		

> To be more precise: multimedia/webcamd can use unpatched Linux drivers for Webcams, IR remotes and Wacom drawing tablets.
> _Maybe_ it would also be possible to use your device with it, but you should ask hps@.



Ok, bone, who installing webcamd well do you vera USB sound card charging Mixxx implementation of BSD?, if the ports was clear as to the application of hdjcpl is what I meant with the fedora drivers core 10 if that particular application worked well, and I will leave well
http://bp3.blogger.com/_qEKnhAmgZ5I/RzLiZhW9ItI/AAAAAAAAACE/a0yz96yVe5k/s320/1.gif
And thus not
http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/imagen/previo/thump_7662979pantallazo1.png
Since only the first screen I get on well with other versions Mandriva 2009, newer I get the second one is to say that connect the usb hercules we do not see it
greetings and thanks.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 21, 2012)

sorry, ENOPARSRE.


----------



## DwBSD (Aug 21, 2012)

lme@ said:
			
		

> sorry, *ENOPARSRE*.



What?, :q, sorry me not understand what you say


----------



## lme@ (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought the same when I read your second post.


----------



## DwBSD (Aug 21, 2012)

Let's see you explain it better, let's see Hercules DJ console has a progtrama which is something like a control panel to control the issue of microphone and line inputs, well that program in new versions of Linux do not find the sound card, which is the second link of the image that I put in the second post, and the first is the image that would have to leave if tarejta detected the sound well, which asked if there is any way to run the program in BSD rpm installing drivers and software that came hdjcpl to ask, more doubt?
http://bp3.blogger.com/_qEKnhAmgZ5I/...e5k/s320/1.gif
This link is the image that would come out if all went well, but in the newer versions as change the systenv by sistemd apparently is another type of boot or otherwise detect the hardware and the program uses the System V and is unable to see the sound card in fact if you put hdjcpl -d and nothing comes mandriva 2009 if you understand what I mean now?

I had the idea that drivers will not work on BSD Linux So much, the thing is I was wondering if the BSD Mixxx (if included in the ports of course), would work with the USB audio driver generic BSD and then the control panel installed redhat RPMs (in this case I see that support is based on Fedora) and use the control panel of Linux and BSD Mixxx now at last?.

regards


----------

